# FR: ne … personne qui + mode



## bottie

Bonjour à tous!

Is the subjunctive required for this expression?

There is no-one who can do it better.
Il n'y a personne qui le fasse mieux.

I read in a grammar book that the subjunctive can be used to qualify a negative expression - is this the same case for the above?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sickduck

I think it's more natural in French to say: Personne ne le fait mieux or Personne ne peut mieux faire. The structure: il n'y a personne qui...is a bit "heavy".

Oh, and to answer your question, yes, the subjunctive form is required in this instance.


----------



## mooj96

Is the subjunctive ever used after "qui," like in the example phrase? My teacher told me that it isn't, but in Spanish it is used so I'm skeptical.


----------



## Donaldos

On peut parfaitement utiliser le subjonctif.


----------



## newuser10

well, you'll likely never see it right after "qui" though.  the subjunctive usually comes after "que."


----------



## Donaldos

newuser10 said:


> well, you'll likely never see it right after "qui" though.  the subjunctive usually comes after "que."



I'm afraid this is incorrect.


----------



## jann

Incorrect indeed.

Newuser10, it's true that we English-speakers usually start learning the subjunctive with sentences that are joined by _que_... but that's not the only time the subjunctive can be used.   

It is entirely possible to have a subjunctive after the relative pronoun _qui_, provided that the idea in the principal clause is one that triggers the subjunctive in the subordinate. Expressions of non-existence, of which _il n'y a personne qui_... is one, fall into this category, so indeed the subjunctive is mandatory in a sentence that begins this way. --> _il n'y a personne qui sache..._

Do not confuse this with a sentence that begins simply _Personne ne sait... _This alternative construction doesn't contain a subordinate clause, and so _savoir_ remains in the indicative.

You can see other examples and read more about it in the "relative clauses" section here, or on pgs. 4, 7 and 8 of this article.


----------



## Lukese

Bonjour, 

'Raymond est un excellent libraire. Je ne connais personne qui parvient à me conseiller aussi bien que lui.' 

Ici, 'connaitre' faut-il être à l'indicatif ou non?

Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

Il est préférable ici d'employer le subjonctif "parvienne", classique après une négation (je ne connais personne).
Toutefois, on entend et on lit parfois l'indicatif.


----------



## janpol

avec l'indicatif :
'Raymond est un excellent libraire. Personne, à ma connaissance, ne parvient à conseiller les lecteurs aussi bien que lui.'



Lukese said:


> Ici, 'connaitre' faut-il être à l'indicatif ou non?


Oui, "connaître"  doit être à l'indicatif


----------



## Nicomon

Bezoard said:


> Il est préférable ici d'employer le subjonctif "parvienne", classique après une négation (je ne connais personne).
> Toutefois, on entend et on lit parfois l'indicatif.


  À mon avis le subjonctif  _parvienne_ n'est pas préférable.   Je suis d'accord avec ce que Maître Capello a écrit sur ce fil.
Sinon, pour contourner le subjonctif, je dirais comme janpol ou bien : _Personne d'autre que lui ne parvient à me conseiller aussi bien.  _
Ou simplement :_  Je ne connais pas de meilleur conseiller que lui.  
_
Autres exemples : _Je ne connais personne qui sait parler le japonais / qui vit en Chine.  Sache/vive _sont possibles aussi, mais pas forcément préférables.
Je n'arrive pas à l'expliquer, mais je sens bel et bien une nuance.

Une autre possibilité est de remplacer _parvenir_ par un verbe du premier groupe dont la forme est la même à l'indicatif et au subjonctif.
Par exemple :  _Il n'y a / je ne connais personne qui arrive à me conseiller ...   
_
Vous aurez compris que le subjonctif n'est pas mon ami.


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon said:


> À mon avis le subjonctif  _parvienne_ n'est pas préférable.   Je suis d'accord avec ce que Maître Capello a écrit sur ce fil.


Il a écrit : 





> l'indicatif est également possible. Tout dépend du contexte exact et de la nuance que veut donner le locuteur


Qui ne serait pas d'accord ? J'ai aussi indiqué que l'indicatif était possible !
Toutefois, dans le cas présent, j'ai du mal à voir quelle nuance le locuteur voudrait donner qui ne fût*** pas contenue dans le subjonctif.

***Désolé, Nicomon, vous avez compris que le subjonctif est mon ami !


----------



## Nicomon

Je continue de penser que les autres « tournures » suggérées pour contourner le subjonctif sont plus légères.


----------



## Bezoard

Moins on aime le subjonctif, moins on l'utilise, plus on le trouve bizarre et lourd. C'est normal !


----------

